# AGM Inc. Plowing Thread. Chevy and Meyer



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

These are my plow trucks. My truck is the 96 chevy 2500 with the ezmount classic 7.6 steel blade. My dad has the 2003 chevy 1500 with the meyer ez mount plus and 7.6 ploy blade. We will always run the meyer chevy setup and nothing else. My dad has been in the plowing since 83 and im 16 and its my first year. we haave 40 drivewasy and 10 parking lots.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

more pics. more 2 come


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good. Im a younger guy myself. Good to see not every kid out there is a lazy bum.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

more pics. let me no what u guys think


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;938392 said:


> Looks good. Im a younger guy myself. Good to see not every kid out there is a lazy bum.


ya all these kids are so lazy. where u plow in cleveland?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im over near Chargin In Russel. I mostly plow in Russel and Chesterland Then a few drives on the border of Chesterland and Munson. Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice trucks  i'll take that 96 over anything


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;938399 said:


> Im over near Chargin In Russel. I mostly plow in Russel and Chesterland Then a few drives on the border of Chesterland and Munson. Where in Ohio are you?


im out toward brunswick. plow in hinckley, broadview heights, breckville, brunswick and anything in between


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

nicksplowing;938414 said:


> very nice trucks  i'll take that 96 over anything


ya that 96 only has 55k. its spotless


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

nice looking trucks. my dad has a 1992 GMC Sierra 2500 with a Meyer 7.5 ST with the EZ mount classic, and i have a 2008 dodge ram 1500 with a meyer EZ Mount plus 7.5 poly.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I like the older one.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

Geary44;938434 said:


> nice looking trucks. my dad has a 1992 GMC Sierra 2500 with a Meyer 7.5 ST with the EZ mount classic, and i have a 2008 dodge ram 1500 with a meyer EZ Mount plus 7.5 poly.


haha u got a newer truck than your old man. how many accounts do u plow


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

nice trucks scott


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

You should call your company ACHEVY instead of AGM


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;938760 said:


> You should call your company ACHEVY instead of AGM


what would achevy mean. AGM stand for all-grounds maintenance


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I was just kidding, nice looking trucks bud.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice looking trucks, I really like the older one. 
Now on another topic, hopefully once you get a little older you will figure this whole plowing thing out and upgrade to a red plow!!!!!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought the mount on the newer truck was a unimount


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice setup with the chevys! Good luck and be careful out there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice looking trucks... With that said once you try a red/real plow you will forget all about those little yellow ones! But seriously nice equipment.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

nice trucks. Not sure why you like the meyers so much, but i am a western guy myself.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

AGM Inc.;938455 said:


> haha u got a newer truck than your old man. how many accounts do u plow


my dad just plows his house and his business, and i am subbed out to a friend of mine and i plow 6 lots and 4 driveways


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 16 too and I was looking into a setup similar to yours, I have been working with a shovel and snowblower for the last 4 years with my dad and brother but I want my own truck now that I have my licensse. How long have you been doing this kind of work?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm 17 myself, glad to see a few other younger dudes out there using there heads

Nice trucks, those older chevy's are growin' on me:crying:


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Growing on me too!


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice set up im 18 and im going to be buying a plow this summer right now just running a bobcat. and sanding once and a while with my f350.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

AGM Inc.;938768 said:


> what would achevy mean. AGM stand for all-grounds maintenance


He meant since you have Chevy trucks. Get it, "A CHEVY" instead of "A GM"

Good to see another young guy, I'm 18 myself and this is my first year. I paid for everything I own by myself


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

See Tom, after explaining it, it just doesn't seem funny. ha


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

Superior L & L;938904 said:


> Nice looking trucks, I really like the older one.
> Now on another topic, hopefully once you get a little older you will figure this whole plowing thing out and upgrade to a red plow!!!!!


i knew posting these pics would cause some arguement between plows. but im sure ill be sticking with meyer because i know how 2 fix them if anything goes wrong


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

musclecarboy;939965 said:


> He meant since you have Chevy trucks. Get it, "A CHEVY" instead of "A GM"
> 
> Good to see another young guy, I'm 18 myself and this is my first year. I paid for everything I own by myself


ya i finally understood that. and i also paid for my truck and my plow myself.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve G.;939644 said:


> I'm 17 myself, glad to see a few other younger dudes out there using there heads
> 
> Nice trucks, those older chevy's are growin' on me:crying:


ya man i like that body style the best. im not to much of a fan of the newer ones though


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

SmokeyBacon;939630 said:


> I'm 16 too and I was looking into a setup similar to yours, I have been working with a shovel and snowblower for the last 4 years with my dad and brother but I want my own truck now that I have my licensse. How long have you been doing this kind of work?


im in the landscaping in general. id love 2 do it forever but i no i wont be able to. but i no for sure that i will always have a plow and do that on the side


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

deere615;938923 said:


> Nice setup with the chevys! Good luck and be careful out there!


thanks man. i got the hang of it. i always would plow with my dad before i got my truck so i got it. just need some more experience


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

just got hammered with a foot of snow


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice trucks, that 96 is mint, i can't believe how clean it is and how good the frame looks. Nice Stihl sticker too


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

Lugnut;942766 said:


> Nice trucks, that 96 is mint, i can't believe how clean it is and how good the frame looks. Nice Stihl sticker too


ya it is. it only has 55k. it is mint. to good 2 be plowing


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i wish i were plowing this day and age of my life, 16 aswell as you. 
Unfortionatly none of my family are into landscaping and plowing, but a buddy of mine from work own a landscaping, and plowing company with his brother, and asked me to be his sidewalk boy, im gonna take him up on the offer, and get my foot in the door. 
how did all of you younger guys start so early?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

patlalandebutt;943204 said:


> i wish i were plowing this day and age of my life, 16 aswell as you.
> Unfortionatly none of my family are into landscaping and plowing, but a buddy of mine from work own a landscaping, and plowing company with his brother, and asked me to be his sidewalk boy, im gonna take him up on the offer, and get my foot in the door.
> how did all of you younger guys start so early?


ya my dad hates me landscaping. man i started 2 years ago just doing it 4 some extra cash and i just kept growing and growing. soon enough i had enought money to afford some real equipment. and i love doing it


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

nice trucks man


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;950590 said:


> nice trucks man


thanks devin. think i could be driving toyotas and letting our economy get even worse


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Nice trucks man! i feel for u young guys with parents who dont understand. i am 19 in school for landscaping right now, switched majors from mechanical engineering. that really freaked my old man out...he is getting more supportive, but still doesnt love the landscaping idea. i have been doing it for a few years already though. so i guess my word of advice is stick to it and if you love it, they will eventually figure it out and deal with it!


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

BoyneCityGuy;958902 said:


> Nice trucks man! i feel for u young guys with parents who dont understand. i am 19 in school for landscaping right now, switched majors from mechanical engineering. that really freaked my old man out...he is getting more supportive, but still doesnt love the landscaping idea. i have been doing it for a few years already though. so i guess my word of advice is stick to it and if you love it, they will eventually figure it out and deal with it!


ya man im the same. id want 2 stay in landscaping because its something i love and id rather do something i love than a job making more that sucks.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

AGM Inc.;940276 said:


> i knew posting these pics would cause some arguement between plows. but im sure ill be sticking with meyer because i know how 2 fix them if anything goes wrong


you learned how to fix one kind of plow you can learn how to fix another kind of plow. funny part is, the red plows dont break like the yellow ones do. so you never really have to learn how to fix them. best of luck to you and hope you have a great year.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;961456 said:


> you learned how to fix one kind of plow you can learn how to fix another kind of plow. funny part is, the red plows dont break like the yellow ones do. so you never really have to learn how to fix them. best of luck to you and hope you have a great year.


i can argue that because my dad plowing over 20 years ran ' yellow plows" and he never had any probs.. but im sure everyone thinks something different


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

its not always the plow its the operator and how he runs the plow, you will get some hack out there that smashes curbs and **** with it then obviously you will have problems or you can get a good driver that takes his time and doesnt haul ass then you wont have any problems


----------



## MidwestLawnCo. (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm putting a meyer max 7.5ft. poly plow on my 2001 chevy silverado 1/2 ton reg. cab 4.8 v8. will I have any problems? I plow 3 smaller parking lots, and a couple driveways.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;962349 said:


> its not always the plow its the operator and how he runs the plow, you will get some hack out there that smashes curbs and **** with it then obviously you will have problems or you can get a good driver that takes his time and doesnt haul ass then you wont have any problems


devin i couldnt have said it better myself. its all in the driver. you can have and 03 that u beat the pis out of with 180k and original engine and plow and no probs


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

MidwestLawnCo.;962373 said:


> I'm putting a meyer max 7.5ft. poly plow on my 2001 chevy silverado 1/2 ton reg. cab 4.8 v8. will I have any problems? I plow 3 smaller parking lots, and a couple driveways.


i plowed with a 2000 1/2 ton silverado and i had an 8ft blade on and i had no probs. but i had a 5.3


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

wait till you break the two pins on your meyers while out in a parking lot then you will wanna switch


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

MidwestLawnCo.;962373 said:


> I'm putting a meyer max 7.5ft. poly plow on my 2001 chevy silverado 1/2 ton reg. cab 4.8 v8. will I have any problems? I plow 3 smaller parking lots, and a couple driveways.


I plow with my 03 4.8L It does a great job! Go a 7.5 meyer always have salt in the bed too so that helps some


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;963213 said:


> wait till you break the two pins on your meyers while out in a parking lot then you will wanna switch


mmmmmmmmm so when im plowing my lots u think ill break 2 pins. ok. and if i do that will make me want 2 switch to something ever worse? Na im sure ill stick with what i got


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

AGM Inc.;962928 said:


> devin i couldnt have said it better myself. its all in the driver. you can have and 03 that u beat the pis out of with 180k and original engine and plow and no probs


thanks scottt idk why you guys talk so much **** about meyers they are a great plow and they are only manufactored about 15 minutes away from us so its perfect cause you can get all the parts and what not.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;963767 said:


> thanks scottt idk why you guys talk so much **** about meyers they are a great plow and they are only manufactored about 15 minutes away from us so its perfect cause you can get all the parts and what not.


ya supposivly my pins will break when im plowing a parking lot. only becasue its meyer.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

AGM Inc.;964000 said:


> ya supposivly my pins will break when im plowing a parking lot. only becasue its meyer.


hahaha thats gotta be the dumbest **** i ever heard , pins could break on anythign hahaha were a meyer boss or western, not just a meyer plow would break a pin


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

AGM sounds like your are all squared away for your age. You don't let people bash you, good for you that will help in this type work. I have only used Meyers for 30 years and don't have any problems never broke a pin but have broke some parts just because of the force on the plows. It happens just some good old maintenance works. I do like the older rig but its just my personal opinion I think the older truck are built better than the newer ones. Mine are all over twenty years old run like a top and never let me down. Lots of work during the summer to make them look new but worth every penny when the snow starts. Keep doing what you like in life makes it much easier to go to work every day. Do you have any spreaders for those truck's?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

fernalddude;964138 said:


> AGM sounds like your are all squared away for your age. You don't let people bash you, good for you that will help in this type work. I have only used Meyers for 30 years and don't have any problems never broke a pin but have broke some parts just because of the force on the plows. It happens just some good old maintenance works. I do like the older rig but its just my personal opinion I think the older truck are built better than the newer ones. Mine are all over twenty years old run like a top and never let me down. Lots of work during the summer to make them look new but worth every penny when the snow starts. Keep doing what you like in life makes it much easier to go to work every day. Do you have any spreaders for those truck's?


thanks. we loved the meyer and parts are in cleveland. i have 1 tailgate spreader but i rarely use it. i dont like salt eating at my truck. if someonne asks 4 salting ill just throw some down by hand


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not trying to be a jerk and I am not talking about the two pins that hold it onto your truck i am talking about the two pins that hold the blade onto the mount that then mounts on your truck which is a major problem with meyers ask anyone. I run a meyers myself on two of my trucks and a boss on my other and we have sheared these pins on both of my meyers. Meyers recognized this was a problem so they now make the pins in a greasable version. It wouldn't be a problem if this was an easy fix but both times this happens i had to heat and torch the pins in order to get them out to put new ones in. Sorry if i sounded stupid I think it was just a misunderstanding. Look forward to hearing from you and good luck this winter


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ya i knew u were talking about the pins on the blade. and yes i will admit i did loose one once but because somehow the hairpin cracked and the pin slid out. so i had a spare pin and i put it in and was good 2 go. maybe a 5 minute down time if that


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah you guys have all these problems with meyers there great plows, if there plows are so bad how come they have been in business so long. You just gotta keep up with maintenance just like any thing else. If you dont keep up with maintenance then yeah it is going to break


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ya and what if ur boss plow breaks and wont raise? atleast if i have a break down i can use the chain lift and transport. IF it breaks


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

I do keep up on maintenance. And I am not trying to start anything with you guys at all, just stating a fact. If you had 5 minutes in down time agm that is awesome i wish i would have been in your shoes the last two times that my myers pins have busted.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;966540 said:


> I do keep up on maintenance. And I am not trying to start anything with you guys at all, just stating a fact. If you had 5 minutes in down time agm that is awesome i wish i would have been in your shoes the last two times that my myers pins have busted.


i mean how hard is it 2 put a new pin in? atleast im not blowing pump motors or anything serious. just breaking a few pins


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Once again I will say you are very fortunate to be able to just pull old pins out and slide new ones in. I have three plow shops near me and they keep busy all winter long replacing these pins on meyers. I don't have a problem with the plows otherwise except for this.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;966560 said:


> Once again I will say you are very fortunate to be able to just pull old pins out and slide new ones in. I have three plow shops near me and they keep busy all winter long replacing these pins on meyers. I don't have a problem with the plows otherwise except for this.


how hard is it to get a new pin and slide it in? y do u find this so diffucult


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Alright you've been in the game for a year and you will learn. Read what i posted before about having to torch them out do to the fact that they sheared off and were stuck in there. Why are you being such a smart a$$. This is a forum for people to post on and that is all I am doing. I am not trying to bash you or anything especially considering the fact that i run two meyers


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;966568 said:


> Alright you've been in the game for a year and you will learn. Read what i posted before about having to torch them out do to the fact that they sheared off and were stuck in there. Why are you being such a smart a$$. This is a forum for people to post on and that is all I am doing. I am not trying to bash you or anything especially considering the fact that i run two meyers


well sorry. i pin will slide out. and i have been plowing and learning 4 years and its the first year i have my own truck. i learned a thing or 2 from my dad. im not being a smart ass im sick of people bashing me about meyer plows


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

yea i dont understand why people cant just except the fact that we have meyers plow I have never heard of a pin shearing off and having to torch it but what ever


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;966698 said:


> yea i dont understand why people cant just except the fact that we have meyers plow I have never heard of a pin shearing off and having to torch it but what ever


ya sorry vmderrick. im not being a smart ass. were just saying if a pin shears of it will slideo out. i can imagine apin getting sheared and and having to torch it out


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

no I do except the fact cause I have two meyers. Hope to hear from you when your over the age of twenty five


----------



## G.S.Landscaping (Jan 9, 2009)

vmderrick;966950 said:


> no I do except the fact cause I have two meyers. Hope to hear from you when your over the age of twenty five


i no scott. he is a great plower. he has been plowing with his old man since was a kid. he knows more than enough and god damit his pins dont shear off and get stuck


----------



## MidwestLawnCo. (Jan 16, 2010)

ya leave the kid alone...


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish you luck Scott this winter with plowing. I apologize if i was being rude. Hope your truck works out for you and i especially like the older style chevys better than the newer ones


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

Scott is a great kid and him and his dad no how to get R done when there plowing !


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;968638 said:


> I wish you luck Scott this winter with plowing. I apologize if i was being rude. Hope your truck works out for you and i especially like the older style chevys better than the newer ones


thanks vmderrick. i also like the older body styles. and i also appolozige if i sounded rude


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;968788 said:


> Scott is a great kid and him and his dad no how to get R done when there plowing !


hahah ya devin is right. yes i know i may be young but i know alot


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

me and scott got the same problem were not book smart but when it comes to fixing a mower or a plow we got no problem doing that


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Same here. I have three brothers and the all have college degrees and I do not but i have a higher yearly income then all of them. Don't need to be book smart to be a success in life


----------



## G.S.Landscaping (Jan 9, 2009)

ya who needs school


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ya thats awesome. i dont plan on college but if i dont there kicking me out. so i thought go for 2 years at night and work during the day


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you have to do anything to your 96 when you bought it or was it all good to go?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

vmderrick;969832 said:


> Did you have to do anything to your 96 when you bought it or was it all good to go?


um well it had a smal lcoolant leak. i had to replace the intake manifold. and i cleaned my injectors and it runs so much better. i did front brakes and not 2 long ago my water pump shot. but thats it. truck only has 55k


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

I got a set of saber for my 96 today


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble but I think you are going to hate them. I hope you got a good deal on them though


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice trucks guys how are the meyers blades working out?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;974762 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but I think you are going to hate them. I hope you got a good deal on them though


ya know alot of people say that. but my dads got them and i love them. why do u hate them?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

They get alot of moisture inside them and the lenses fog up, I personally hate it huge pet peeve of mine. And I do not think they are really all that bright. But if you like them then Ill give you mine when I get rid of them so you can have an extra :salute:.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;974781 said:


> They get alot of moisture inside them and the lenses fog up, I personally hate it huge pet peeve of mine. And I do not think they are really all that bright. But if you like them then Ill give you mine when I get rid of them so you can have an extra :salute:.


o ya for sure man. id take them. i actually love these lights.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Id love to get the new night sabers I have heard many good things about them, but a bit pricey for my budget at the moment


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;974798 said:


> Id love to get the new night sabers I have heard many good things about them, but a bit pricey for my budget at the moment


ya the saber 2's. well these sabers are alot better than what i got


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

The ones that came on my truck when I bought it were horrible, One was cracked and I was looking for a new one, A landscaper in town had some that worked for him well they had anger management problems and broke the base off of one so I bought the other off of him for 50 bucks Looks barnd new and he threw in the other one for free figuring it was useless, he was wrong about an hour and some thinking I had two new sabers for 50 bucks wesport one got moisture inside it since then tho :angry:


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;974842 said:


> The ones that came on my truck when I bought it were horrible, One was cracked and I was looking for a new one, A landscaper in town had some that worked for him well they had anger management problems and broke the base off of one so I bought the other off of him for 50 bucks Looks barnd new and he threw in the other one for free figuring it was useless, he was wrong about an hour and some thinking I had two new sabers for 50 bucks wesport one got moisture inside it since then tho :angry:


i never heard anything about moisture in sabers


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

really?? the back panel lets water in and it rusts out the rivets that hold the base on, then it can also get into the lense area itself if it is not al sealed properly


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

the saber 1 are really nice they look so much better then the old style square ones


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

AGM Inc.;966531 said:


> ya and what if ur boss plow breaks and wont raise? atleast if i have a break down i can use the chain lift and transport. IF it breaks


You carry a strap and tie up the boss the same as you do anyother plow. It really amazes me how many people dont get this. And thats IF the boss breaks. Which rarely happens.



G.S.Landscaping;969560 said:


> ya who needs school


Really?? I think that this alone says enough about you.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;975783 said:


> You carry a strap and tie up the boss the same as you do anyother plow. It really amazes me how many people dont get this. And thats IF the boss breaks. Which rarely happens.
> 
> ya well thats not the reason for dislikeing boss. ya ya ya all you guys love them and i dont so lets leave it at that


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;975096 said:


> the saber 1 are really nice they look so much better then the old style square ones


ya the saber 2's have 2 bulbs


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

AGM Inc.;977559 said:


> ya the saber 2's have 2 bulbs


Gongratulations you can count!

 just messin with ya lol


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;977589 said:


> Gongratulations you can count!
> 
> just messin with ya lol


hahahahaha


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

did some painting


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

On all my sabers they are all fogged up and filled with moisture. I have 4 sets and they all do the same thing.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice lookin trucks man... Good luck this year.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

AGM Inc.;1003936 said:


> did some painting


Want to paint mine??


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;1004337 said:


> Want to paint mine??


it took alot longer than expected. but it was painted once with like gold so i used meyer yellow. painted it all


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im personally a fan of the darker looking yellow, it looks like you painted it a lighter yellow? but it could just be the light in the picture.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;1005341 said:


> Im personally a fan of the darker looking yellow, it looks like you painted it a lighter yellow? but it could just be the light in the picture.


it was a golden color, which i also liked more, but i painted it with a meyer yellow just so its more original. i am selling the blade now anyways. and it does look lighter in the pic


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;1006790 said:


> Why are you selling it?


im going bigger. im looking for an 8ft poly blade. i have a hoop with old style lights and and e-60 pump im going to sell with the 7.6ft stell blade if anyone is interested.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

go up to north royalton power and get urself a nice boss 8'0 poly or a 8'2 v u will love it trust me


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

A&M Snowplowing;1008308 said:


> go up to north royalton power and get urself a nice boss 8'0 poly or a 8'2 v u will love it trust me


im pretty sure im going to stick with what i got. there so overpriced anyways


----------

